# deep sea



## edrick1824 (Mar 9, 2009)

My friend is taking me to his boat to fish for some halibut and never fish on a boat before.. Can anyone recommend me a good inexpensive reel for deep sea fishing? Thanks in advance


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Penn Senator 113H.


----------



## edrick1824 (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks! any more options???


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Penn Senator 113H.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

edrick1824 said:


> thanks! any more options???


Sure, there are plenty more options. However, not all will work for your purposes. Perhaps you could give us a few more details: price limit, depth of water, general presentation techniques, etc. 

While the Senator is an older type of reel, it's still one of the workhorses that take a licking and keep on ticking. Not the cheapest reel out there, but a high quality, high value reel that will last.


----------

